# 06 dodge 4x4 grinding



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 06 dodge 2500. Today i tried 4x4 light came one when the truck was moved it made binding noise. Truck placed back into 2wd noise went away. Any ideas as to what to look at?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Did the truck go into 4wd and make a binding noise or it wouldnt engage at all?

Your post is lacking some details


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It appears to engage but makes a binding clunking noise when you move. If you place switch back to 2wd and move the noise goes away. I drove the truck towing a trailer after with no problems. It's not a u joint problem because no noise in 2wd. I did notice when it switchs i never heard it now you can hear it make a slaping sound.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You have bad universals on the front axle shafts. Ez fix NO!! Expensive yes. Any truck with 50k miles can expect upper and lower ball joints, outer tie rods, possible wheel bearings and brakes while you have it all appart.

Just did mine for the 4th time with 140km on it. The trick is lots of never sieze and pre soak the front end a few days before with a high quality penitrating fluid.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I did the front u joints during the summer along with driveshafts. It sound like it's coming from the transfer case. Acuator not fully engaging maybe?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

DAFF, the front drive shaft spins regardless if it's in 4wd or 2wd. It's coming from his T-case. Why? Who knows, might need to tear it down.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is it a lever 4wd or a the dash mounted switch? maybe the actuator isnt pushing the linkage all the way


----------



## sportfury70 (Jul 17, 2011)

my 04 did the same thing. it was making a horrible noise. I thought for sure it was the tranfer case. I had just bought it several days prior so i took it back to where i bought it. They took out the transfer case inspected it and found no problem. It turned out to be the left front wheel bearing.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Check to see if your transfer case fluid is full, I ran one out of fluid one time do to a bad seal, and it heated and stretched the chain out, causing it to slip over the gears, and make some horrible noises.... What kind of u-joints did you install in the front? If they were the cheapo autozone ones, you can bet there bad again


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

They are napa u joints. The fluid was a little low. Added 1 1/2 quarts. How did you figure out it was the chain any quick way to check. We have snow in the forcast of wed so now it's very important to get this fixed . how bad was the chain to do?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd check the EZ stuff and drive line. Any chance the gear selector wasn't completely engaged. While the front axle shafts are very common actual transfer case issues are rather rare. Perhaps a quick dump of the T case fluid and have a check for shrapnal.

Myself I go through axle universals every 15months or so... In time you will learn the precurser sounds of failure. The first is a rattle when driving over rough roads. Followed by the crunchies when the 4x4 is engaged and in the full locked steering position.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

fireside;1458324 said:


> They are napa u joints. The fluid was a little low. Added 1 1/2 quarts. How did you figure out it was the chain any quick way to check. We have snow in the forcast of wed so now it's very important to get this fixed . how bad was the chain to do?


My transfer case was fine in 2 wheel drive, it would engage into 4 wheel drive, but as soon as you got on the gas it had a horrible grinding noise... If it indeed is your transfer case, its not an easy job, you have to drop the case, and basically rebuild it, or replace it... Have you tried putting it in 4 wheel since the other day? Try putting it in and out of 4 wheel drive a few times, something may just be stuck... Or as was stated, drain your transfer case and look for metal


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

My 2007 F-250 did this just 2 weeks ago. It turned out to be a vacuum line disconnected in the front so it wasnt engaging all the way.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We looked at it again today with no change. After much research and a few phone calls here is what i found. I added almost 2 quarts of fluid total sytem cap is 2.5 quarts so it was very low. After futher investigation the rear seal was leaking i'm just very suprised at how much it leaked slowly. Due to the low fluid level/heat build up it caused the chain the strech. The chain under loading is jumping teeth causing the binding/grinding sound.
The parts to do the rebuild are 578.00 plus time and new rebuilt from dodge with a 5 year 100,000 mile warranty is 1100.00. It was order today crossing my fingers it will be here tommorow snow is in the forcast for wed thru thrusday. The drive tran was completely serviced on 8/7/11 i just wish i saw it lossing fliud.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

fireside;1459131 said:


> We looked at it again today with no change. After much research and a few phone calls here is what i found. I added almost 2 quarts of fluid total sytem cap is 2.5 quarts so it was very low. After futher investigation the rear seal was leaking i'm just very suprised at how much it leaked slowly. Due to the low fluid level/heat build up it caused the chain the strech. The chain under loading is jumping teeth causing the binding/grinding sound.
> The parts to do the rebuild are 578.00 plus time and new rebuilt from dodge with a 5 year 100,000 mile warranty is 1100.00. It was order today crossing my fingers it will be here tommorow snow is in the forcast for wed thru thrusday. The drive tran was completely serviced on 8/7/11 i just wish i saw it lossing fliud.


I feel your pain! Same thing happened to me 2 days before a storm! Best of luck!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you every checked the vent on the T case??. Sometimes when the vents get pluged up they will create excessive pressure from the heat causing a seal to let go. 

I would get the new one. You never know the full extent of the damage untill you tear it appart. A chain sprocket and a few bearings.... Will end up costing more in the long run.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id get the new transfer case then rebuild the old one and sell it to help offset the price.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

sno commander;1460001 said:


> id get the new transfer case then rebuild the old one and sell it to help offset the price.


No transfer case today. If i need the truck it's getting a large load of salt for weight and we will just use 2wd. As for rebuilding the old case there is a $500 core on it. I do plan on taking apart the old one just to look at the damage before it goes back. I just want to see how it works without worring about putting it back together.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just go down to lowes and buy 500 punds of sand. Truck will be fine to plow this rain storm


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've changed the t-case seal for the rear shaft, but it still leaks. And it's a Dodge OEM seal. Now I keep an eye on the fluid level. That's what $36k gets you I guess.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Makes you wonder why none of the big 3 manufacturers, have put low level sensors in the cases???


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think they really have many problems with the transfer cases (especially during the warranty period  )


----------

